# Html fishing game



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

:hi:
Hey guys, Ive got a free to play browser fishing game up on the interwebs and thought you guys might be interested in it.

Enjoy!

drmillerlabs.org/ThePond/index.html











Feel free to message me on here or through the contact info on the site with any suggestions or comments.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

NEW UPDATE - Collectibles!

-You can now collect Algae bugs, Lilly Pads, and Rocks and place them where you like!

-Once you have caught some Algae Bugs your lure will automatically be baited with them the next time you cast.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't figure out how to do anything, but it looks pretty cool.


----------

